
A* - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A*_search_algorithm
======
superpermutat0r
Contraction hierarchies[0] are a nice extension over which A* works even
better and I believe these are used in osrm. I read a paper by Microsoft
Research where they optimized the setting to enable shortest path routing in
average of 5 memory reads, or something ridiculously unbelievable like that.
[1]

0:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contraction_hierarchies](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contraction_hierarchies)

1: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-
content/uploads/...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-
content/uploads/2010/12/HL-TR.pdf)

~~~
chenglou
Related question: do you know how leveraged GPUs are in shortest path
implementations and research?

~~~
snaky
The [1] paper contains a reference to PHAST [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/publication/phast-h...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/publication/phast-hardware-accelerated-shortest-path-trees/)

------
xmprt
My favorite variant of this is IDA _

~~~
jesuslop
link?

~~~
jfrd
Iterative Deepening A Star

